

Show HN: CallerIDtest - a weekend project to create free online CID test tool - jaredstenquist
http://www.calleridtest.com

======
jaredstenquist
Thanks for checking it out. I appreciate any feedback. A few notes:

\- I created this to solve my own problem: reports at my company that our
caller id wasn't displaying properly and no easy way to troubleshoot since our
landlines/cells already have our name programmed into them.

\- Very little testing done. MVP style out of the gate.

\- Built with php/mysql/jquery + twillio API

\- I don't love using the CAPTCHA, but needed some way to ensure i don't rack
up endless costs initially.

